# So it's summer and i'm going to..BULK wait what?



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

So i've finally plucked up the courage to lean bulk. (I think)

I've been cutting for a while now so it's time to put on some lean muscle.

I'm currently around 82/83kg at 6ft and I consider my body Endomorph, do you lot agree?

My macros will be 250p/72f/290c.

Before my holiday I had it solidified in my head I was going to bulk, then I went Kavos and I feel as though my self esteem about my body has slumped - and I personally feel like I've put on a lot of fat.

I'll let you lot be the judge.

Pictures:

Before holiday:
























After holiday:
























Any constructive criticism i'm more than happy to take in.

If someone could guess my BF% I'd appreciate it too.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Do you have an eating disorder?

Mate you need food...lots of food and a good training routine.

You can start by throwing out your skinny jeans. I know you have some.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Lean bulking is a very hard, strict process and tbh I think your better of just bulking and eating as much as you can, you'll gain some fat of course but it's not hard to drop.

Tbf I don't count cals ect Id suggest eating whatever your currentky bulking on, add in some PB to eat meal and a few whey and oat shakes a day - that adds like 1-2k cals a day extra

All depends if you mind carrying timber during summer - I don't oersonally but know others will


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

anabolik said:


> Do you have an eating disorder?
> 
> Mate you need food...lots of food and a good training routine.
> 
> You can start by throwing out your skinny jeans. I know you have some.


Haha I wasn't expecting that reply.. thanks mate! Rather people be blunt than beat around the bush.

I am guilty of owning skinny jeans... mg:



Cam93 said:


> Lean bulking is a very hard, strict process and tbh I think your better of just bulking and eating as much as you can, you'll gain some fat of course but it's not hard to drop.
> 
> Tbf I don't count cals ect Id suggest eating whatever your currentky bulking on, add in some PB to eat meal and a few whey and oat shakes a day - that adds like 1-2k cals a day extra
> 
> All depends if you mind carrying timber during summer - I don't oersonally but know others will


Thanks for the advice mate, I don't mind carrying extra timber during the summer at all - I plan on going back to Australia next may and it's currently there winter so i'm treating this as my winter training too - might sound daft but I want to have plenty of time to bulk up and cut before going back.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Judging by your body type, cutting will be easier than bulking.

A lean bulk is tricky to get right, but then again no reason to go balls out and 'dirty' bulk adding lots of fat.

Increase your food and monitor things weekly, more so mirror than scales.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Judging by your body type, cutting will be easier than bulking.
> 
> A lean bulk is tricky to get right, but then again no reason to go balls out and 'dirty' bulk adding lots of fat.
> 
> Increase your food and monitor things weekly, more so mirror than scales.


Yeah I didn't want to 'dirty' bulk due to the excessive fat that you put on. Do you i've got the idea right about lean bulking and my macros?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

BTS93 said:


> Yeah I didn't want to 'dirty' bulk due to the excessive fat that you put on. Do you i've got the idea right about lean bulking and my macros?


Only trial and error will see if your macros are right. They will be constantly changing anyway as you gain weight


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Only trial and error will see if your macros are right. They will be constantly changing anyway as you gain weight


Right-ho. Here we go then!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

BTS93 said:


> Right-ho. Here we go then!


I eat and train instinctively as I hate feeling tied into something.

Maybe my gains have suffered slightly BUT I enjoy this way and ultimately I stick to it and it's my hobby and doesn't rule my life


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> I eat and train instinctively as I hate feeling tied into something.
> 
> Maybe my gains have suffered slightly BUT I enjoy this way and ultimately I stick to it and it's my hobby and doesn't rule my life


It's because I was a very very fat kid mate why i'm like this. I don't want a crap body


----------



## sledgehammer123 (Dec 14, 2013)

I would take the next year and focus on gaining size. If you start to put on too much fat, add in some cardio. Diet will dictate your results. Its not hard at all to lean bulk. You just need to add 500 cals over your maintenance ED to gain 1lb/wk. I recommend keeping a journal/log with diet/training/supps. It will be a good reference to have if you need to make tweaks here and there. Like getting to fat, so where do I cut from; gains are slow going, need to add another meal. Also reminds you what you have eaten for the day and how much more you still need to hit your macros. Guys think they eat a lot but they don't. You going to be using any supps?

Get big or die trying....Feuck skinny...


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

OP You will not be happy with your physique as you dont have a massive amount of muscle mass to cut down to.

I agree you need to bulk but as I presume a natty trainer I would not start eating a thousand calories more a day. 300-500 over your maintenance is more than enough and spend the rest of this year away from a mirror and let your progress in the gym show you if you are eating enough, if you dont already take a notebook in the gym and track your weight and reps and look to make progress on your reps until your ready to add a extra plate or so, if you stall for longer than 3-4 weeks add in another 100-200 calories a day, rinse and repeat that till your next cut.

Stick with that till Jan/Feb then go on a slow and steady cut while keeping the routine them same you followed to build the muscle, I am sure you will actually find the cut easier than your past ones as you will have more metabolic tissue.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

No need to go mad with the calories, especially as a non-drug user there's only a certain amount of muscle you can put on and eating just a few hundred over maintenance will support this whilst the fat gains would be very slow.

Oh, and the whole "bulk over the winter, cut in the spring/summer" thing should only be applicable for those that have been training for a couple of years really, as a beginner I'd say once you've established a good lean base, lean bulk right through the first two years or until you're over 20% bodyfat.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

How tall are you, Im much bigger than you and only 85kg, I must just be a blubbery mess LOL


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BTS93 said:


> Haha I wasn't expecting that reply.. thanks mate! Rather people be blunt than beat around the bush.
> 
> *I am guilty of owning skinny jeans*... mg:
> 
> Thanks for the advice mate, I don't mind carrying extra timber during the summer at all - I plan on going back to Australia next may and it's currently there winter so i'm treating this as my winter training too - might sound daft but I want to have plenty of time to bulk up and cut before going back.


You should be hung by the neck until dead


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

sledgehammer123 said:


> I would take the next year and focus on gaining size. If you start to put on too much fat, add in some cardio. Diet will dictate your results. Its not hard at all to lean bulk. You just need to add 500 cals over your maintenance ED to gain 1lb/wk. I recommend keeping a journal/log with diet/training/supps. It will be a good reference to have if you need to make tweaks here and there. Like getting to fat, so where do I cut from; gains are slow going, need to add another meal. Also reminds you what you have eaten for the day and how much more you still need to hit your macros. Guys think they eat a lot but they don't. You going to be using any supps?
> 
> Get big or die trying....Feuck skinny...


Thank you mate - really appreciate the advice.

Not gonna lie - I am nervous as i've never bulked.

The supps I will be using are as follows:

- Daily vitamin

- Vitamin d3

- Creatine Monohydrate

- BCAA

- Whey protein

- Pre-workout.



dsldude said:


> OP You will not be happy with your physique as you dont have a massive amount of muscle mass to cut down to.
> 
> I agree you need to bulk but as I presume a natty trainer I would not start eating a thousand calories more a day. 300-500 over your maintenance is more than enough and spend the rest of this year away from a mirror and let your progress in the gym show you if you are eating enough, if you dont already take a notebook in the gym and track your weight and reps and look to make progress on your reps until your ready to add a extra plate or so, if you stall for longer than 3-4 weeks add in another 100-200 calories a day, rinse and repeat that till your next cut.
> 
> Stick with that till Jan/Feb then go on a slow and steady cut while keeping the routine them same you followed to build the muscle, I am sure you will actually find the cut easier than your past ones as you will have more metabolic tissue.


I was thinking that (the first line with the muscle mass) that's why i've finally manned up to bulk.

Thank you bud I really do appreciate that advice - My plan was to cut straight after the christmas period and get all ready for Australia.

I have my workouts planned out ready and my macro's so tomorrows my first day!



> No need to go mad with the calories, especially as a non-drug user there's only a certain amount of muscle you can put on and eating just a few hundred over maintenance will support this whilst the fat gains would be very slow.
> 
> Oh, and the whole "bulk over the winter, cut in the spring/summer" thing should only be applicable for those that have been training for a couple of years really, as a beginner I'd say once you've established a good lean base, lean bulk right through the first two years or until you're over 20% bodyfat.


Thank you bud - would you agree its normal to be nervous for my first bulk?



arcticfox said:


> How tall are you, Im much bigger than you and only 85kg, I must just be a blubbery mess LOL


I'm dead on 6 foot matey aha



FelonE said:


> You should be hung by the neck until dead


Haha I actually find my skinnys comfy bro!


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

If you can fit into skinny jeans then you ain't lifting right.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

ILLBehaviour said:


> If you can fit into skinny jeans then you ain't lifting right.


Lol'd


----------



## sledgehammer123 (Dec 14, 2013)

Trust me its nothing to worry about. There is nothing better when it comes to BB than bulking up. Like others have said, stay off the scale. It will mind-feuck you. Use the mirror and if you start putting on too much fat, start with taking from carbs or add in some cardio. I personally don't like doing cardio when Im bulking. You want to save all your energy for your workouts and recovery. Train heavy, and every session aim to add more plates from the last. Give yourself plenty of rest between sets.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Im 6ft 2, Now i feel small but everyone always says i look about 15st WTF is up with that, A good thing i suppose


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

anabolik said:


> Do you have an eating disorder?
> 
> Mate you need food...lots of food and a good training routine.
> 
> You can start by throwing out your skinny jeans. I know you have some.


This!!

Ffs eat mate!


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

sledgehammer123 said:


> Trust me its nothing to worry about. There is nothing better when it comes to BB than bulking up. Like others have said, stay off the scale. It will mind-feuck you. Use the mirror and if you start putting on too much fat, start with taking from carbs or add in some cardio. I personally don't like doing cardio when Im bulking. You want to save all your energy for your workouts and recovery. Train heavy, and every session aim to add more plates from the last. Give yourself plenty of rest between sets.


Thank you mate. I used to love lifting heavy when I first started lifting but then I got way too into trying to strip down and if i'm honest - obsessed and created an unhealthy relationship with food because of the scales.

I will take all this advice on board thank you. How much rest would you reccomend between sets? around a minute?



arcticfox said:


> Im 6ft 2, Now i feel small but everyone always says i look about 15st WTF is up with that, A good thing i suppose


Haha yeah people get suprised when I tell them my weight too mate - don't know why..



 Verno said:


> This!!
> 
> Ffs eat mate!


Got it!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

In for this, tren hard and eat clen and your gtg lol


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

I have no chance in skinny jeans


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

TommyBananas said:


> @FelonE
> 
> Skinny jeans u mad bruh? look at dat quad bulge doe.


did you leave your hairline at home


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> In for this, tren hard and eat clen and your gtg lol


 :bounce: haha



arcticfox said:


> I have no chance in skinny jeans


Normal jeans don't suit me, make me look like an obese kid. Slim/skinny is the way.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

If you're not prepared to bulk when you're first starting training then you have no chance of developing a decent physique.

No point paying for a gym membership either because you'll never get big/strong enough to make use of the weights.

Stick to push ups, sit ups and pull ups at home and keep your eagle eye on the scales and you will stay exactly as you are now...which is what you want apparently.

Sorry to be so blunt but I'm telling you the truth. Skinny jeans and lifting heavy weights do not mix. It's like oil and water lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

anabolik said:


> If you're not prepared to bulk when you're first starting training then you have no chance of developing a decent physique.
> 
> No point paying for a gym membership either because you'll never get big/strong enough to make use of the weights.
> 
> ...


Dayum bro lol


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

anabolik said:


> If you're not prepared to bulk when you're first starting training then you have no chance of developing a decent physique.
> 
> No point paying for a gym membership either because you'll never get big/strong enough to make use of the weights.
> 
> ...


Nah man, I like the bluntness. I'm just nervous as it's my first proper bulk and I used to be a very tubby kid.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Day 1... Woke up feeling like I was on top of the world - really looking forward to smashing the gym after work, till around 11am. Now I feel like i'm awaiting the grim reaper.

Hopefully a 24 hour bug.

Tomorrow - Compound lifts are penned in.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

As others have said, bulk but don't go overboard on the calories. My personal approach would be to increase calories by 50-100 kcal per week from approximate maintenance until you are gradually gaining weight without too much fat gain. Then as weight gain slows/stops increase calories by 50 and repeat.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> As others have said, bulk but don't go overboard on the calories. My personal approach would be to increase calories by 50-100 kcal per week from approximate maintenance until you are gradually gaining weight without too much fat gain. Then as weight gain slows/stops increase calories by 50 and repeat.


Thank you buddy!


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Day 1 take 2!

Still didn't feel well, phoned in work sick after breakfast - felt horrible, had a lie in then food. Felt a little better so I gave a shot at the gym.

Compound lifts:

Deadlifts x30:

60kg

I don't feel comfortable doing deadlifts - even after watching numerous videos. Could be something to do with pulling my back not so long ago.

Wide grip pull ups 4 sets of 12:

All on assisted 35

Last set on 45 very slow

Bench press (had to use Dumbbells)5 sets of 12:

30kg each arm

Dropped to 28kg half way through second set.

Dropped to 26half way through third set

26kg rest of sets

Squat 4 sets of 12:

60kg

70kg

80kg

90kg


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Ultrasonic said:


> As others have said, bulk but don't go overboard on the calories. My personal approach would be to increase calories by 50-100 kcal per week from approximate maintenance until you are gradually gaining weight without too much fat gain. Then as weight gain slows/stops increase calories by 50 and repeat.


I would just add 500 calories and get this bulk on the way... no point doing this strategy your not reverse dieting out of a competition or from a extremely lean state of low body fat


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Watch bulking strategies by Ben pakulski on YouTube. That's a fair interesting video about bulking and that's what I'm starting soon.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Big ape said:


> I would just add 500 calories and get this bulk on the way... no point doing this strategy your not reverse dieting out of a competition or from a extremely lean state of low body fat


Thank you for the advice mate, a lot have been telling me this.



sen said:


> Watch bulking strategies by Ben pakulski on YouTube. That's a fair interesting video about bulking and that's what I'm starting soon.


Will give that a watch! Seeing as though I have the day off.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Big ape said:


> I would just add 500 calories and get this bulk on the way... no point doing this strategy your not reverse dieting out of a competition or from a extremely lean state of low body fat


The idea isn't to reverse diet, rather to establish what the right calorie intake is, that's why I said start at maintenance. I would go with 100 kcal per week to begin with though, and then drop to 50 kcal when it seems someone is getting close to having it right. Adding 500 kcal on top of a guessed at maintenance may well be too much and result in more fat gain.

Just the way I think works well for someone looking to do a fairly lean bulk, not claiming it's perfect. Most people wouldn't do it this way but it's the best approach I've used for myself.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Just to add I did do a full on reverse diet once and to be honest wasted a lot of time as a result. I do think taking a bit of time to actually find the right calorie intake to bulk on is worth it though. For myself I've also found I end up needing to increase calories about every 3 weeks as the body adapts to the higher calorie intake, but just a 50 kcal increase is enough to get the weight gain moving again.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

BTS93 said:


> Day 1 take 2!
> 
> Still didn't feel well, phoned in work sick after breakfast - felt horrible, had a lie in then food. Felt a little better so I gave a shot at the gym.
> 
> ...


why the hell would you do 30 deadlifts ?


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

ILLBehaviour said:


> why the hell would you do 30 deadlifts ?


I'm following the LDN Muscle bulking bible training routine mate.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

BTS93 said:


> I'm following the LDN Muscle bulking bible training routine mate.


Is it a single set of 30 reps, or something else?


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> Is it a single set of 30 reps, or something else?


Single set of 30 with 10 seconds rest between reps, i'm not sure why that is but i'm trusting the process.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

BTS93 said:


> Single set of 30 with 10 seconds rest between reps, i'm not sure why that is but i'm trusting the process.


Sounds legit.


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

I would say at your point I wouldn't worry about bulking or cutting or whatever, I would just have some protien and train and I dont mean cardio


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

BTS93 said:


> Single set of 30 with 10 seconds rest between reps, i'm not sure why that is but i'm trusting the process.


Well that's different... Can't really see the logic behind it either to be completely honest, but it's not a routine I've looked into.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

BTS93 said:


> Single set of 30 with 10 seconds rest between reps, i'm not sure why that is but i'm trusting the process.


How the hell are you going to progress properly once the weight starts increasing? Sounds like overkill for that particular lift imo


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

armor king said:


> I would say at your point I wouldn't worry about bulking or cutting or whatever, I would just have some protien and train and I dont mean cardio


I already do? I've been on a cut for a while - thats why i've decided to bulk..



ILLBehaviour said:


> How the hell are you going to progress properly once the weight starts increasing? Sounds like overkill for that particular lift imo


Bulking Bible Transformations and Testimonials

the progress pictures from there guide seem pretty decent so i'm happy following the guide.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

BTW, if you're not confident with your deadlift form it might be worth posting up a video in the form section.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Icf 5x5, eat as much clean ( yeah i went there) food as you can stomach and add weight to the bar EVERY SINGLE WEEK..... one set of 30 reps on the deadlift is bull$hit. When the loads increase, form will break down and you WILL injure yourself. Set yourself a target of say squatting 120x6, benching 90x6, deadlifting 150×6 and you WILL be more muscular.... please waste no more time trying to increase your 30rm...... good luck buddy and remember....eat!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Is it possibly 30 deadlift singles on week one partly to help learn form, but that sets and reps change over time?


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> BTW, if you're not confident with your deadlift form it might be worth posting up a video in the form section.


Thanks mate - I may have too tbh.



Ultrasonic said:


> Is it possibly 30 deadlift singles on week one partly to help learn form, but that sets and reps change over time?


It's singles all the way through the guide, apart from straight leg deadlifts - they're in repped sets.



ausmaz said:


> Icf 5x5, eat as much clean ( yeah i went there) food as you can stomach and add weight to the bar EVERY SINGLE WEEK..... one set of 30 reps on the deadlift is bull$hit. When the loads increase, form will break down and you WILL injure yourself. Set yourself a target of say squatting 120x6, benching 90x6, deadlifting 150×6 and you WILL be more muscular.... please waste no more time trying to increase your 30rm...... good luck buddy and remember....eat!


Thank you mate! Hopefully progress will be seen throughout the thread.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

BTS93 said:


> Thanks mate - I may have too tbh.
> 
> It's singles all the way through the guide, apart from straight leg deadlifts - they're in repped sets.
> 
> Thank you mate! Hopefully progress will be seen throughout the thread.


There WILL be progress mate! I have every confidence in you. All the best buddy:thumb:


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

ausmaz said:


> There WILL be progress mate! I have every confidence in you. All the best buddy:thumb:


Thank you mate! I appreciate that massively. :thumb:


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Day 2.. Felt a lot better today. Still not 100%. Tomorrow is rest day as well so will be 100% come Friday.

Auxiliary lifts:

Military press 4 sets of 10:

- 35kg including bar

Then I moved to smith machine:

15 each side aiming for perfect form

20 each side 3rd set

25 last set

Lateral raise 3 sets of 12:

10kg

12kg

10kg slower and better form than with 12's

Chin ups super settee with dips

3 supersets of 10 to 10:

- Half of first set in-assisted then assisted on 25.

- All dips non assisted

Hammer curls to kick backs superset

3 supersets of 15 to 15:

10kg

Barbell shrugs 3 sets of 20:

15kg each side + Olympic bar

Calf extension 3 sets of 20:

On leg press machine (life fitness)

95

105

105


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

BTS93 said:


> Day 2.. Felt a lot better today. Still not 100%. Tomorrow is rest day as well so will be 100% come Friday.
> 
> Auxiliary lifts:
> 
> ...


You did that lot the day after your other workout? Not surprised you were tired! Must confess I'm liking the sound of this workout plan less and less, but if you stick to it I'll be interested to see low you get on. Good luck!


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> You did that lot the day after your other workout? Not surprised you were tired! Must confess I'm liking the sound of this workout plan less and less, but if you stick to it I'll be interested to see low you get on. Good luck!


I never said I was tired buddy? Haha. I just don't feel 100% still from being ill.

Thanks mate! Stay tuned for the progress.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

BTS93 said:


> I never said I was tired buddy? Haha. I just don't feel 100% still from being ill.
> 
> Thanks mate! Stay tuned for the progress.


Ah, sorry, thought you meant not 100% after last workout. Fair play to you doing what you have if you've been ill as well!


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> Ah, sorry, thought you meant not 100% after last workout. Fair play to you doing what you have if you've been ill as well!


No problem bud haha can't have been the best of worded if you thought that.

Thank you!


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Back and biceps

20 single reps deadlift

70kg

Reverse flys 2 sets of 15

8kg

D handle row 3 sets of 12 (using cables):

33.75

38.75

43.75

Underhand lay pull down 2 sets of 20 (using life fitness machine)

45

50

Reverse grip EZ curl 4 sets of 12 & last set a drop set.

15kg & EZ bar

15kg & EZ bar

15kg & EZ bar

10kg & EZ bar

Plate curls 3 sets of 20

15kg

Finished with 10 very slow assisted (35)

wide grip pull ups.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Chest, shoulders and triceps

Bench press:

3 sets of 15, last set a drop set:

60kg

70kg for 10 reps then had to drop to 60kg

50kg for 10 reps then finished rest on 40kg

Arnold press 3 sets of 12 and last set a drop set to normal shoulder press:

18kg

12kg

Incline dumbbell press 3 sets of 12:

24kg

Svend press 2 sets of 15:

5kg plate

Lat raise 2 sets of 15:

8kg

10kg

Upright row 2 sets of 20:

25kg & EZ bar (dropped to 20 at 10 reps)

20kg & EZ bar

Cable over head tricep extension 4 sets of 12 and last set a drop set (using life fitness cables):

16.25

21.25

21.25 to 16.25

Rope pull down 3 sets of 20 (using life fitness cables):

13.75 dropped to 11.25 half way

11.25

11.25


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Not feeling this workout to be honest, I think pulls up should be done at the start of a workout but each to his own I guess.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Not feeling this workout to be honest, I think pulls up should be done at the start of a workout but each to his own I guess.


No problem, i'm trusting the routine.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> I think pulls up should be done at the start of a workout but each to his own I guess.


Why? This routine places the heaviest/toughest exercise at the start of the workout which is something many people do. I squat at the start of every workout for example. Not saying everyone should be doing this but there is certainly nothing wrong with it.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> Why? This routine places the heaviest/toughest exercise at the start of the workout which is something many people do. I squat at the start of every workout for example. Not saying everyone should be doing this but there is certainly nothing wrong with it.


They ended up working great for me this way. Felt it massively at the end. :thumb:


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Legs:

Squat 3 sets of 15 (last set superset to body squats):

80kg

100kg

90kg aiming for perfect form and no rest at all between reps

Body weight

Static lunges using Dumbbells 4 sets of 12 each leg:

16kg each arm - all sets.

Calf raises using leg press(life fitness machine) 3 sets of 15:

105

115

125

Quad extension to hamstring curl 4 supersets of 15 to 15. Last set of each exercise is dropsetted with performing drop set on quad extension before moving to last set of hamstring curl (using life fitness):

75 to 55

75 to 55

75 to 55

75 to 55

55 to 45

Finished with abs

Leg raises 3 sets of 15

Cable crunches 3 sets of 15

33.75 all 3 sets

Myoatic crunch 2 sets of 20

Does anyone have any tips on hanging leg raises? Cannot do them at all - guessing I need a lot more core strength


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

BTS93 said:


> Does anyone have any tips on hanging leg raises? Cannot do them at all - guessing I need a lot more core strength


You could start by doing them with your knees bent.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> You could start by doing them with your knees bent.


Cheers mate - don't know why I didn't think about that tbh haha just quickly got annoyed when I realised I couldn't do them, had a sweat on, and wanted to get the burn on the abs quick.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Well yeah squats should be done first, they are one of if not the most physically draining exercises and a major compound movement.

I'd say the same for pulls up, it's one of the best exercises for back development and quite intense.

Anyway just my two cents, do what works for you though.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Well yeah squats should be done first, they are one of if not the most physically draining exercises and a major compound movement.
> 
> I'd say the same for pulls up, it's one of the best exercises for back development and quite intense.
> 
> Anyway just my two cents, do what works for you though.


The OP is doing deadlifts in the same workout as the pull ups, at which point it makes sense to do the deadlifts first I think. I wouldn't want to be deadlifting with my back fatigued anyway.

Lots of different orders work though, there are no definite rules as you say.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Speed work

Deadlifts 5 sets of 2:

80kg

90kg

90kg

100kg

100kg

Squat 4 sets of 3:

100kg

100kg

110kg

120kg

Bench press 5 sets of 3:

80kg

80kg

90kg

85kg didn't feel confident without a spot to carry on with 90kg

85kg

Single arm dumbbell row 5 sets of 3:

36kg

40kg

40kg

40kg

40kg

Upright row 5 sets of 2:

15kg each side

25kg each side

20kg each side

20kg each side

20kg each side


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Explosive work

Vertical jump 4 sets of 4

Pendlay row 4 sets of 4:

20 each side & Olympic bar x3

And 25 each side last set

Explosive press up 4 sets of 4

Behind the back barbell shrugs 4 sets of 8

15kg each side and Olympic bar all sets

EZ to hammer curls

8 to 12 reps, 4 sets:

10kg each side to 10kg

10kg each side to 8kg halfway through second set

10kg each side to 8kg

10kg each side to 8kg

Cable over head pull downs to normal rope pull downs

8-12 reps, 4 sets (using life fitness):

23.75 to 13.75 all sets.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Back and biceps

Deadlifts 15 single reps 30 seconds rest between reps:

Started with 80kg

90kg on 8th rep to finish.

Seated row (life fitness machine)

4 sets of 8:

55

55

65

65

Back hyperextension

3 sets of 10.

Underhand lay pull down (life fitness machine) 4 sets of 8:

55

65

65

75

Wide lat pull down (life fitness) to reverse fly with Dumbbells

3 sets of 10 to 12 reps:

55 to 8kg

55 to 8kg

55 to 8kg

Reverse grip EZ curl

4 sets of 8, last set drop set:

20kg and EZ bar

20kg and EZ bar

20kg and EZ bar

15kg and EZ bar

Seated hammer curl

3 sets of 10, last set drop set:

10kg

12kg

10kg


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> If you can fit into skinny jeans then you ain't lifting right.


If you wear skinny jeans then you ain't wired up right


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Chest, shoulders and triceps.

Decline bench press

4 sets of 8, last set a drop set:

80kg

80kg

80kg

60kg

Dumbbells shoulder press

4 sets of 8 last set a drop set:

24kg

24kg

24kg

16kg

Incline flys to press ups

3 sets of 8 to 12:

16kg

16kg

18kg

Lateral raises to hammer raises

4 sets of 8 to 10 reps:

8kg all sets.

Stopped here to talk to a lad about training for 10

Weighted chest dips

4 sets of 8 last set a drop set to body weight slower:

24kg

24kg

24kg

Body weight

Overhead dumbbell extension

3 sets of 10 (slow reps aiming for perfect form)

30kg

30kg

24kg

Finished with cable extension using ropes to finish off due to talking to the lad.

3 sets of 8 reps with 15 seconds rest between sets:

13.75

13.75 to 11.25 half way through

11.25


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Legs and abs

Squats 3 sets of 8

Last set a drop set:

100kg

120kg

120kg

100kg

Straight leg dead lift

4 sets of 10:

60kg

70kg

70kg

70kg

Quad extension to walking lunges

3 sets of 10 to 10 reps each leg

(Using life fitness then Dumbbells):

85 to 14kg Dumbbells all sets.

4 heavy to light sets of calf extension

5 to 10 reps

Using life fitness leg press

125 to 95

135 to 95

135 to 95

135 to 95

Reverse crunches 4 sets of 8

Weighted crunches

3 heavy/light sets of 6 to 10 reps

10kg to 5kg all sets

Oblique crunches using Dumbbells

3 heavy/light sets of 8 to 12 reps:

32kg to 24kg all sets

Had a weigh in at the end of the session just to give a very rough estimate. Weighed in at 84.9kg that's with breakfast and I'd say 2 litres of water.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Tried a new gym today, didn't like. Mainly due to the fact of smoking and injecting inside the gym, fair to say I won't be going again.

Upper body workout 1.

Military press 5 sets of 5:
15kg either side and Olympic bar using smith 
20kg
25kg
22.5kg
22.5kg

Dumbbell row 
5 sets of 4:
35kg
40kg
40kg
40kg
40kg

Decline bench 5 sets of 4
80kg
90kg
100kg
90kg
90

Barbell curl 4 sets of 6
Last set drop set
10
12.5
15 each side
15 each side to 10

Over head dumbbell push
4 sets of 6 last set drop set
30kg
35kg
35kg
30kg

Reverse fly 3 sets of 6
All sets 10kg.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Today I felt strong as hell for me, not sure what it was - maybe because I upped my carb intake before workout? (Genuinely on accident) or might have just been one of those good days. So anyway..

Lower body workout 1. 
Squats5 sets of 5:
100kg
100kg
110kg
120kg
125kg

Straight leg deadlift
4 sets of 6:
70kg
90kg
90kg
100kg

Leg press
4 sets of 4, last set drop set:
(Using life fitness))
175
195+7.5 on the twist level (maximum on the machine)
195+7.5
195+75 to 185

Hamstring curl
3 sets of 6:
75
85
85

Calf raises (using life fitness leg press)
5 sets of 5, last set drop set:

145
155
165
175
175 to 145

Cable crunch using ropes (using life fitness)
5 sets of 5 last set drop set:
41.25
43.75
43.25
43.25
43.25 to 38.75


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Upper body 2

Rack pulls 4 sets of 6:
80kg
100kg
120kg
120kg

Bench press
4 rest-pause sets of 6:
75kg all the way through,
First 3 sets 15 seconds rest, last set needed 45 seconds rest

Seated hammer press 3 sets of 8:
24kg Dumbbells 
24kg Dumbbells
26kg Dumbbells

Lat pull down 3 sets of 8
(Using life fitness):
65
75
75

Over head Rope pull extension 4 sets of 8
(Life fitness cables)
Last set drop set:
26.25
26.25
23.75 aiming for perfect form
23.75 to 18.75 4 reps then 16.25 4 reps

Drag curl 4 sets of 8
(Life fitness cables)
Last set drop set:
10kg each size & EZ bar
Same all 4 sets, last set drop setted to 5kg each side


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Also went for a pedal afterwards...

Did roughly 30miles.

Leg day is sure as hell gonna be fun tomorrow!


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Lower body 2

Dead lift 10 single reps with 45 seconds rest between reps
100kg for 3 reps
110kg 5 reps
120kg last 2 reps

Weighted step up
3 sets of 6 reps each leg:
24kg dumbbell each arm

Hamstring curl negatives (using life fitness)
4 sets of 5
75
85
85
85

Quad extension (using life fitness)
4 rest pause sets of 5
85

Calf extension using leg press 
4 rest pause sets of 6
135

Hanging leg raise 
4 rest pause sets of 6.
FAILED AGAIN AT THESE EVEN JUST RAISING MY KNEES! I sempt to just rock all over.

So I did leg raises instead.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> Hanging leg raise
> 
> 4 rest pause sets of 6.
> FAILED AGAIN AT THESE EVEN JUST RAISING MY KNEES! I sempt to just rock all over.
> ...


I'd give reverse crunches a go, as shown in the link below. These work the same main muscles as hanging leg raises but by varying the weight you hold onto you can adjust the difficulty, and importantly gradually increase difficulty over time by reducing this weight.

http://stronglifts.com/the-reverse-crunch-get-your-six-pack-abs/


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> I'd give reverse crunches a go, as shown in the link below. These work the same main muscles as hanging leg raises but by varying the weight you hold onto you can adjust the difficulty, and importantly gradually increase difficulty over time by reducing this weight.
> 
> http://stronglifts.com/the-reverse-crunch-get-your-six-pack-abs/


thank you mate!


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Forgot to post the last 2 days and today is rest day!

so here we are... 13th.

Taper week.

Compound lifts:

Deadlift singles 10 reps:
80kg

Wide grip lat pull down (using life fitness)
2 sets of 8:
75

Squats
1 set of 8 reps:
100kg

Bench press
2 sets of 8:
Had to use Dumbbells 
36kg each side

14th:

Auxiliary lifts: 
Hammer press
2 sets of 10
24kg

Lying lateral raise
1 set of 10 each side
8kg

High cable curl(using life fitness) to dumbbell kick back
2 sets of 8 to 8
16.25 to 10kg
18.75 to 10

Hammer curl to tricep extension 
1 set of 8 to 8
16kg to 21.25

Upright row
1 set of 15
15kg each side and EZ BAR

Calf extension 1 set of 15
115


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Back and biceps

Deadlift
8 single reps
100kg

Lat push down using cables (life fitness)
2 sets of 8
23.75
26.25

Reverse fly
1 set of 10
10kg Dumbbells

Barbell row
2 sets of 10:
20kg each side and Olympic bar

Close grip EZ curl
2 sets of 10:
15kg
Had to drop to 10kg each side for better/slower and more controlled form

Wide grip EZ curl 
1 set of 12:
10kg each side then dropped to 5kg each side again for form.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Chest shoulders and triceps

Arnold press 2 sets of 10
24kg

Dumbbell bench press
2 sets of 10
34kg

Incline fly
2 sets of 12
18kg
20kg

High cable row 2 sets of 12
23.73
26.25

Overhead rope extension 
2 sets of 10
26.25

Dips 1 set of 15


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Legs and abs

Squats
2 sets of 8
100kg
110kg

Bulgarian split squat - had to change to lunges due to lack of benches
1 set of 8
24kg Dumbbells

Quad extension 
1 set of 10
95

Hamstring curl 1 set of 10
85

Calf extension 
2 sets of 12
125
135

Russian twists
2 sets of 10
15kg plate

Cable crunches
1 set of 12
36.25

V sits
1 set of 12


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Back to week 1 of the guide.. Second time round.

Compound lifts:

Deadlifts x30:
70kg

Squat 4 sets of 12:
100kg

90kg
90kg
90kg
90kg

Bench press (had to use Dumbbells)5 sets of 12:
28kg each arm 4 sets
26kg last set

Wide grip pull ups 4 sets of 12:
All on assisted 35
Last set on 40

Finished doing 5 negative wide grip pull ups with no assist

and I have progress! I'm happy with it.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Auxiliary lifts:

Military press 4 sets of 10:
On smith machine
40kg all sets

Lateral raise 3 sets of 12:
12kg
12kg
10kg last set slower and better form than with 12's

Hammer curls to kick backs superset
3 supersets of 15 to 15:
12kg

Barbell shrugs 3 sets of 20:
15kg each side + Olympic bar
Moved up to 20kg rest of sets

Calf extension 3 sets of 20:
On leg press machine (life fitness)
115
115
115

Chin ups super settee with dips
3 supersets of 10 to 10:
- Chin-ups assisted on 15 first set
Assisted on 20 last 2 sets
- All dips non assisted

Again, improvements.

Happy gains!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Standard Olympic bars weigh 20 kg BTW, so e.g. you could just say barbell shrugs @ 50kg.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> Standard Olympic bars weigh 20 kg BTW, so e.g. you could just say barbell shrugs @ 50kg.


I know buddy, just a habit to put it there.. Encase I end up using an EZ bar one day if the Olympic bars are in use.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> I know buddy, just a habit to put it there.. Encase I end up using an EZ bar one day if the Olympic bars are in use.


Just trying to save you some typing  .


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> Just trying to save you some typing  .


Haha thanks anyway man!
Will hopefully have progress pictures this weekend too, been meaning to do them when I wake up but always end up forgetting.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I had a very similar body shape to you when I started.

How long have you been training?


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

23/07/15

Back and biceps

20 single reps deadlift
80kg first 10
90 last

D handle row 3 sets of 12 (using cables):
41.25
46.25
48.75

Reverse flys 2 sets of 15
10kg

Underhand lay pull down 2 sets of 20 (using life fitness machine)
55
55

Reverse grip EZ curl 4 sets of 12 & last set a drop set.

12.5 & EZ bar
12.5kg & EZ bar
12.5kg & EZ bar
10kg & EZ bar

Plate curls 3 sets of 20
15kg

Finished with 10 very slow assisted (35)
wide grip pull ups.

Today:

Chest, shoulders and triceps

Bench press:3 sets of 15, last set a drop set:
65kg
65kg for 10 reps then had to drop to 60kg
50kg for 10 reps then finished rest on 40kg

Arnold press 3 sets of 12 and last set a drop set to normal shoulder press:
18kg
18kg
14kg

Incline dumbbell press 3 sets of 12:
26kg 9 reps had to drop to 24 rest
24kg
24kg
24kg

Svend press 2 sets of 15:
5kg plate

Lat raise 2 sets of 15:
10kg
10kg

Upright row 2 sets of 20:
20kg & EZ bar
20kg & EZ bar

Cable over head tricep extension 4 sets of 12 and last set a drop set (using life fitness cables):
18.75
21.25
21.25 to 18.75

Rope pull down 3 sets of 20 (using life fitness cables):
11.25 dropped to 8.75 last 5

8.75 slower and better form last 2 sets


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

PROGRESSSSSS PICTURES!

This mornings pictures.
Any constructive criticism?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

^

My main thought is you've only been doing this for about a month and so shouldn't be expecting to see much. Are you making progress on your lifts and slowly gaining weight without too much fat gain? If so, stick at it!


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> ^
> 
> My main thought is you've only been doing this for about a month and so shouldn't be expecting to see much. Are you making progress on your lifts and slowly gaining weight without too much fat gain? If so, stick at it!


I know buddy, I was just looking for some constructive criticism regarding my body. E.g. Chest size, shoulders.. and so forth.  
But! Yeah progress on lifts and slowly gaining weight! IMO I haven't gained that much fat either.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Legs:

Squat 3 sets of 15 (last set superset to body squats):
90kg
100kg
100kg aiming for perfect form and no rest at all between reps
Body weight

Static lunges using Dumbbells 4 sets of 12 each leg:
18kg each arm - all sets.

Quad extension to hamstring curl 4 supersets of 15 to 15. Last set of each exercise is dropsetted with performing drop set on quad extension before moving to last set of hamstring curl (using life fitness):

75 to 55
75 to 55
75 to 55
65 to 55
Had to drop right to 35 eventually for quads to 45

Calf raises using leg press(life fitness machine) 3 sets of 15:
115
115
125

Finished with abs:

Leg raises 3 sets of 15

Cable crunches 3 sets of 15
36.25 all 3 sets

Myoatic crunch 2 sets of 20


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Speed work

Deadlifts 5 sets of 2:
100kg
100kg
110kg
110kg
120kg

Squat 4 sets of 3:
100kg
110kg
120kg
125kg

Bench press 5 sets of 3:
(Did 1 warm up set at 70kg to see how comfortable I was)
80kg
85kg
85kg
90kg
95kg

Upright row 5 sets of 2:
20kg each side
22.5kg each side
25kg each side
25kg each side
25kg each side
All with EZ bar

Single arm dumbbell row 5 sets of 3:
40kg
40kg
40kg changes to 4 reps this set onwards 
40kg
40kg

Would have liked to gone heavier but 40kg is heaviest dumbbell in gym


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> I know buddy, I was just looking for some constructive criticism regarding my body. E.g. Chest size, shoulders.. and so forth.


Sorry, realise I didn't reply to this. Others are better placed to comment than me, but my view would be at your stage you really don't want to be thinking in terms of strengths/weaknesses, just train everything and grow  .


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> Sorry, realise I didn't reply to this. Others are better placed to comment than me, but my view would be at your stage you really don't want to be thinking in terms of strengths/weaknesses, just train everything and grow  .


Thanks buddy ! Seems to be going well so far.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Explosive work

Vertical jump 4 sets of 4

Pendlay row 4 sets of 4:
20 each side & Olympic bar x2
25 each side
And 27.5 each side last set

Explosive press up 4 sets of 4

Behind the back barbell shrugs 4 sets of 8
20kg each side and Olympic bar all sets

EZ to hammer curls
8 to 12 reps, 4 sets:

10kg each side to 10kg
10kg each side to 10
10kg each side to half way through 8kg
10kg each side to 8kg

Cable over head pull downs to normal rope pull downs
8-12 reps, 4 sets (using life fitness):

26.25 to 13.75 
26.25 to 16.25 then to 13.75 half way for better form
26.25 to 13.75 last 2 sets


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Good luck fella.

What are your current training splits?


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Forgot to post yesterday as I was super busy. But....

30/07/15

Back and biceps

Deadlifts 15 single reps 30 seconds rest between reps:
Started with 80kg
90kg on 8th rep to finish.

Underhand lay pull down (life fitness machine) 4 sets of 8:
65
70
70
75

Back hyperextension 
3 sets of 10.

Seated row (life fitness machine)
4 sets of 8:

65
65
65
65

Wide lat pull down (life fitness) to reverse fly with Dumbbells
3 sets of 10 to 12 reps:
55 to 12kg
55 to 10kg (better form)
55 to 10kg

Reverse grip EZ curl
4 sets of 8, last set drop set:
20kg and EZ bar
20kg and EZ bar
20kg and EZ bar
15kg and EZ bar

Seated hammer curl
3 sets of 10, last set drop set:
12kg
12kg
12kg to 10kg

Finished with wide grip pull ups
2 sets of 8 on 25 assisted

And today!!

Chest, shoulders and triceps.

Decline bench press
4 sets of 8, last set a drop set:
80kg
80kg
85kg 6 reps 80 last 2
60kg first 2 reps, 65kg rest

Dumbbells shoulder press
4 sets of 8 last set a drop set:
24kg
24kg
24kg
18 first 6 reps, 16kg last 2

Incline flys to press ups 
3 sets of 8 to 12:
18kg
18kg
18kg

Lateral raises to hammer raises
4 sets of 8 to 10 reps:
8kg
10kg last 2 sets

Weighted chest dips
4 sets of 8 last set a drop set:
20kg plate X1.5 sets
15kg plate X1.5 sets
To 10 kg plate for 6 then body last 2

Overhead dumbbell extension
3 sets of 10 (slow reps aiming for perfect form)
30kg
30kg
26kg


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Gaz111 said:


> Good luck fella.
> 
> What are your current training splits?


Thank you mate - appreciated!

It's a four week split mate in the guide.

Week 1 - Volume Hypertrophy
Week 2 - Power Hypertrophy
Week 3 - Strength
Week 4 - Taper


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

Why do you need 250g of protein its such waste unless your using AAS we only need 0.75g per lb of lean mass nothing more if you are using aas then your fine but 
I would lower protein by at least 70g and increase carbs by the ammount you take away from protein.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> Why do you need 250g of protein its such waste unless your using AAS we only need 0.75g per lb of lean mass nothing more if you are using aas then your fine but
> I would lower protein by at least 70g and increase carbs by the ammount you take away from protein.


I agree 250g is probably more than is likely beneficial but you've got that protein figure a bit low I think. Good summary advice for natural bulking is 0.8 to 1.2g of protein per lb total (not lean) body weight. This is from Eric Helms, who is very much an evidence based coach, who has read more studies on this than either of us (and I've read a fair few).


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

> I agree 250g is probably more than is likely beneficial but you've got that protein figure a bit low I think. Good summary advice for natural bulking is 0.8 to 1.2g of protein per lb total (not lean) body weight. This is from Eric Helms, who is very much an evidence based coach, who has read more studies on this than either of us (and I've read a fair few).


I wish i could link the study to 0.75g per lean mass but i dont know where it is but i spoke to a few professionals my self such as my coach who is freinds with shoenfield , doctor giovanni and jeff golini and when i spoke to the creator of Vitargo he even said 0.75g of protein per lb of lean mass was the perfect number ! So its not about what you know its who you know i didnt just pluck the figure out of mid air and to be honest 0.8g is not much different from 0.75g
I dont see why you would add the extra protein to your bodyweight because the extra bodyweight is bone mass , fat mass etc the kcals being used throught the day towards total expenditure need to be added from carbohydrates as tehy play such a vital role combined with proper hydration cause a sunstantial increase in strength and total tonnage !


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> I wish i could link the study to 0.75g per lean mass but i dont know where it is but i spoke to a few professionals my self such as my coach who is freinds with shoenfield , doctor giovanni and jeff golini and when i spoke to the creator of Vitargo he even said 0.75g of protein per lb of lean mass was the perfect number ! So its not about what you know its who you know i didnt just pluck the figure out of mid air and to be honest 0.8g is not much different from 0.75g


I wasn't meaning to suggest that you had plucked the figure out of thin air, but you need to understand that there are a large number of studies showing a range of different suggested protein requirements, as well as coaches with differing opinions. Picking one figure and stating it as absolute fact as you did (and without a source) is a misleading summary of a complex issue, which you should expect to be challenged.


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

> I wasn't meaning to suggest that you had plucked the figure out of thin air, but you need to understand that there are a large number of studies showing a range of different suggested protein requirements, as well as coaches with differing opinions. Picking one figure and stating it as absolute fact as you did (and without a source) is a misleading summary of a complex issue, which you should expect to be challenged.


Found the study
Lemon et al. (1992) found no differences in muscle mass or strength gains in novice bodybuilders consuming either 0.61g/lb or 1.19g/lb over a 4 week period. Based on nitrogen balance data, the authors recomend 0.75g of protein.

Hoffman et al. (2006) found no differences in body composition, strength or resting hormonal concentrations in strength athletes consuming either 0.77g/lb or >0.91g/lb over a 3 month period


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> Found the study Lemon et al. (1992) found no differences in muscle mass or strength gains in novice bodybuilders consuming either 0.61g/lb or 1.19g/lb over a 4 week period. Based on nitrogen balance data, the authors recomend 0.75g of protein. Hoffman et al. (2006) found no differences in body composition, strength or resting hormonal concentrations in strength athletes consuming either 0.77g/lb or >0.91g/lb over a 3 month period


Probably best to not get into a big discussion on someone else's log so I'll not respond other than to say that I am familiar with both of those studies and they relate to total body weight not lean body weight. Most studies do BTW, partly as it is difficult to accurately measure body composition.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

> The idea isn't to reverse diet, rather to establish what the right calorie intake is, that's why I said start at maintenance. I would go with 100 kcal per week to begin with though, and then drop to 50 kcal when it seems someone is getting close to having it right. Adding 500 kcal on top of a guessed at maintenance may well be too much and result in more fat gain.
> 
> Just the way I think works well for someone looking to do a fairly lean bulk, not claiming it's perfect. Most people wouldn't do it this way but it's the best approach I've used for myself.


I would love to have that much of control in myself as far as calorie tracking is concerned. I don't have that and that's the reason i am same year around..Fat..lol


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

@BTS93 apologies for the thread diversion - last post on protein I promise. But in case it is of interest to you the following is probably a decent summary if you are interested:

http://www.jissn.com/content/pdf/1550-2783-4-8.pdf

This does suggest an upper useful limit of ~0.9 g / lb of total bodyweight FWIW (for bulking). @teenphysique is right that most of us eat a bit more protein than may be useful BTW.


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

> Probably best to not get into a big discussion on someone else's log so I'll not respond other than to say that I am familiar with both of those studies and they relate to total body weight not lean body weight. Most studies do BTW, partly as it is difficult to accurately measure body composition.


I guess so man 
Total bodyweight it is then until further


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> I guess so man Total bodyweight it is then until further


They are total bodyweight in athletic and therefore fairly lean populations BTW, so for someone with a high BF% the figures will likely be overestimates.


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

> They are total bodyweight in athletic and therefore fairly lean populations BTW, so for someone with a high BF% the figures will likely be overestimates.


Yeah mainly my point really to this thread he says hes not lean so for him his estimated lean body mass probably isnt right and most ways of finding out over estimate your LBM anyway


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> Yeah mainly my point really to this thread he says hes not lean so for him his estimated lean body mass probably isnt right and most ways of finding out over estimate your LBM anyway


The OP is fairly lean actually, check out the photos at the start of the thread.


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

> The OP is fairly lean actually, check out the photos at the start of the thread.


Oh fairplay then i though he was suggesting he was a bit chubby


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> @BTS93 apologies for the thread diversion - last post on protein I promise. But in case it is of interest to you the following is probably a decent summary if you are interested:
> 
> http://www.jissn.com/content/pdf/1550-2783-4-8.pdf
> 
> This does suggest an upper useful limit of ~0.9 g / lb of total bodyweight FWIW (for bulking). @teenphysique is right that most of us eat a bit more protein than may be useful BTW.


No problem buddy, it makes for interesting reading.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

teenphysique said:


> Oh fairplay then i though he was suggesting he was a bit chubby


I will continue to follow the guide buddy, as IF I didn't follow the guide, and didn't try what they said then I would only end up leading myself to believe that I did something wrong. If I follow the guide then I know I have done what I can (at least with macros).

I am more than open to listen to opinions/studies of nutrition though as I am genuinely interested in reading on such knowledge.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Legs and abs

Squats 3 sets of 8
Last set a drop set:
100kg
120kg
130kg for 2 decent reps back to 120kg to 100kg

Straight leg dead lift 
4 sets of 10:
60kg
70kg
75kg
80kg

Quad extension to walking lunges
3 sets of 10 to 10 reps each leg
(Using life fitness then Dumbbells):
85 to 16kg Dumbbells
90 to 16kg Dumbbells 
95 to 16kg Dumbbells

4 heavy to light sets of calf extension
5 to 10 reps
Using life fitness leg press

135 to 105
135 to 105
145 to 105
145 to 105

Reverse crunches 4 sets of 8

Weighted crunches
3 heavy/light sets of 6 to 10 reps

10kg to 5kg all sets

Oblique crunches using Dumbbells
3 heavy/light sets of 8 to 12 reps:
32kg to 24kg all sets


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Upper body workout 1.

Decline bench 5 sets of 4
90kg
90kg
95kg
100kg
100kg

Dumbbell row 
5 sets of 4:
40kg
40kg
40kg
40kg
40kg

Military press (using smith)5 sets of 5:
20kg each side
25kg
30kg
35kg failed after 2 1/2, did 3 on 39kg to finish set
30kg

Barbell curl 4 sets of 6
Last set drop set
12.5
12.5
15 each side
15 each side to 10

Over head dumbbell push
4 sets of 6 last set drop set
34kg
36kg
36kg
36kg to 30kg

Reverse fly 3 sets of 6
All sets 12kg


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Lower body workout 1.

Squats5 sets of 5:
100kg
110kg
115kg
120kg
130kg

Straight leg deadlift
4 sets of 6:
80kg
90kg
100kg
100kg

Leg press
4 sets of 4, last set drop set:
(Using life fitness))
195+7.5 to 185+7.5

Hamstring curl
3 sets of 6:
85
95
95

Calf raises (using life fitness leg press)
5 sets of 5, last set drop set:

155
165
175
175
175 to 155

Cable crunch using ropes (using life fitness)
5 sets of 5 last set drop set:
43.75
43.75
43.75
43.75
43.75 to 38.75


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Upper body 2

Rack pulls 4 sets of 6:
100kg
110kg
120kg
130kg

Bench press
4 rest-pause sets of 6:
80kg first 3 sets
75kg last set

Lat pull down 
3 sets of 8 (using life fitness machine)
75
85
85, to 75 last rep

Seated hammer press 3 sets of 8:
26kg Dumbbells 
26kg Dumbbells
28kg Dumbbells

Over head Rope pull extension 4 sets of 8
(Life fitness cables)
Last set drop set:
26.25
26.25
26.25
26.25 to 21.25 for 4, 18.75 for 4

Drag curl 4 sets of 8
(Life fitness cables)
Last set drop set:
12.5kg each size & EZ bar
Same all 4 sets, last set drop setted to 10kg each side


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Lower body 2

Dead lift 10 single reps with 45 seconds rest between reps
100kg for 1 rep
110kg 5 reps
120kg 2 reps
130kg last 2

Weighted step up
3 sets of 6 reps each leg:
28kg dumbbell each arm

Hamstring curl negatives (using life fitness)
4 sets of 5
85
85
95
95

Quad extension (using life fitness)
4 rest pause sets of 5
95

Calf extension using leg press 
4 rest pause sets of 6
145+2.5 spiral

Hanging knee raise 
4 rest pause sets of 6.
WASNT 100% with my form so did leg raises straight after, 4 rest pause sets of 6.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Taper week.

Compound lifts:

Deadlift singles 10 reps:
100kg

Squats
1 set of 8 reps:
110kg

Bench press
2 sets of 8:
80

Did 2 sets of wide grip pull ups whilst waiting for pull down machine - over the moon with this as I didn't think I'd be able to do any!

Wide grip lat pull down (using life fitness)
2 sets of 8:
75

85


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Auxiliary lifts: 
Hammer press
2 sets of 10
26kg

Lying lateral raise
1 set of 10 each side
8kg

High cable curl(using life fitness) to dumbbell kick back
2 sets of 8 to 8
18.75 to 12kg
21.25 to 12kg

Hammer curl to tricep extension 
1 set of 8 to 8
20kg for 5 reps, 18kg rest to 23.75

Upright row
1 set of 15
15kg each side and EZ BAR

Did 2 sets of chin ups whilst waiting for leg machine.
2 sets of 5 fully extended out

Calf extension 1 set of 15
125


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

820kg for 5 reps on triceps extension
You are strong mate 
Must be a typo lol


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> 820kg for 5 reps on triceps extension
> You are strong mate
> Must be a typo lol


Haha, thanks for pointing it out bud.

Nice to see someone else apart from me comment in my thread for a change :thumb


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

> Haha, thanks for pointing it out bud.
> 
> Nice to see someone else apart from me comment in my thread for a change


Most people will read your journal daily but won't comment......
I do comment if I see something if not I keep reading to the next one....
I read them all last two years and I get ideas to try myself.. 
Keep up the good work mate


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Most people will read your journal daily but won't comment......
> 
> I do comment if I see something if not I keep reading to the next one....
> 
> ...


Thats a fair point.

Thank you mate!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Legs and abs
> 
> Squats 3 sets of 8
> Last set a drop set:
> ...


Good session


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Looking like its going well bud


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Good session


Thank you mate!



A1243R said:


> Looking like its going well bud


Thanks man, so far so good, really enjoying it.

Working 15 hour days isn't making it any easier at the minute though!

Back and biceps

Deadlift
8 single reps
110kg

Lat push down using cables (life fitness)
2 sets of 8
26.25
28.75

Reverse fly
1 set of 10
12kg Dumbbells

Barbell row
2 sets of 10:
20kg each side and Olympic bar
22.5 each side

Spider curl
2 sets of 10:
10kg each side and EZ bar

Wide grip EZ curl 
1 set of 12:
7.5kg each side


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Chest shoulders and triceps

Arnold press 2 sets of 10
26kg

Dumbbell bench press
2 sets of 10
36kg, only managed 9 reps
36kg for 5 reps, 34kg 3 reps, 10 seconds rest, last 2 on 34kg

Incline fly
2 sets of 12
20kg
20kg

High cable row 2 sets of 12
26.25
28.75

Overhead rope extension 
2 sets of 10
28.75

Dips 1 set of 15


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> I had a very similar body shape to you when I started.
> 
> How long have you been training?


Sorry mate I've only just seen your comment scrolling through!

I've been training like an idiot for a few years, the last year or so properly I'd say!


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Legs and abs

Squats
2 sets of 8
110kg
120kg

Bulgarian split squat - had to change to lunges due to lack of benches
1 set of 8
28kg Dumbbells

Quad extension 
1 set of 10
105

Hamstring curl 1 set of 10
95

Calf extension 
2 sets of 12
135
145

Russian twists
2 sets of 10
15kg plate
20kg second set

Cable crunches
1 set of 12
38.75

V sits
1 set of 12


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Progress pictures! :thumb:

Personal opinion so far: i'm really enjoying my bulk.. I have noticed however I have gained a little more fat than I wanted too - this could be down to eating out 1x a week at things such as Brazilians with 15 different types of meat style buffets :whistling: and I've been slacking on the cardio side. But Progress is progress, every single week I've been able to improve my strength from the previous weeks.

Also thought I'd get some leg pics stuck in! I want those babies to grow like the rest of my body - I've never enjoyed doing squats and deadlifts as much at the moment. (from pulling my back out to being scared of deadlifting 60kg with my form, to warming up on 110kg I'm happy with MY progress).

The downfall of me is, I continue to compare myself to others which can be self-destructive. Especially when you're comparing yourself to the likes of Christian Guzman's physique and the strength such as Maxx Chewning for there weight. I know I've got a hell of a long way to go naturally but it's all part of a process which I am trusting.

Sorry for the boring paragraphs, I just thought a decent write up/update was due whilst I've got time on my hands.

If any of you lot could give my some advice/constructive criticism on my physique other than 'your fat lol' i'd appreciate it.

Thank you, and thank you for reading my log so far :thumb:


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

@solidcecil sorry to bug to you mate - just wanted your opinion how you think I'm getting on?
Just with your comment about having a similar physique in the past.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

You no fat wtf...

You need to pack in muscle during winter now ... Small cut before summer and better than Guzman.

Has natty ffs you are no haha

Good job so far I would be pleased


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> You no fat wtf...
> 
> You need to pack in muscle during winter now ... Small cut before summer and better than Guzman.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate.

I'm really trying to smash in the bulk now up until Christmas/January time then start my cut i'm thinking.

I didn't understand the "has natty ffs you are no haha" part sorry mate? Not sure if i've misread it or you've had a typo.

But thank you, really appreciate the positive comments :thumb:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

BTS93 said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> I'm really trying to smash in the bulk now up until Christmas/January time then start my cut i'm thinking.
> 
> ...


Guzman its a supposed natty

You are no....

You should look better than him in no time mate


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Guzman its a supposed natty
> 
> You are no....
> 
> You should look better than him in no time mate


I am natty mate?

It will take me years to look anything like him IMO?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

BTS93 said:


> I am natty mate?
> 
> It will take me years to look anything like him IMO?


No really... Depends of how bad you want it... ^_^


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> No really... Depends of how bad you want it... ^_^


Haha natural limits of putting muscle mass on is one factor mate. 

You've still lost me with the previous comments though such as

"Has natty ffs you are no haha"

and

"Guzman its a supposed natty

You are no....

You should look better than him in no time mate"


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I thought you take steroids


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

BTS93 said:


> @solidcecil sorry to bug to you mate - just wanted your opinion how you think I'm getting on?
> Just with your comment about having a similar physique in the past.


Looking good mate, gaining well.

Stick at it, whatever you're doing is working


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> I thought you take steroids


No mate. I'd be bitterly disappointed if I was and had my physique.



solidcecil said:


> Looking good mate, gaining well.
> 
> Stick at it, whatever you're doing is working


Thank you bud - reckon I'm right thinking to cut around December/January time?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

BTS93 said:


> No mate. I'd be bitterly disappointed if I was and had my physique.
> 
> Thank you bud - reckon I'm right thinking to cut around December/January time?


The only times I've ever cut is for competitions. I don't see the point in bulking up then cutting then bulking etc. It just means that for half the year you are not growing to your full capacity.

Just lean bulk, that way you can spend all year gaining muscle without having to sacrifice condition


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> The only times I've ever cut is for competitions. I don't see the point in bulking up then cutting then bulking etc. It just means that for half the year you are not growing to your full capacity.
> 
> Just lean bulk, that way you can spend all year gaining muscle without having to sacrifice condition


Thanks bud.
I'm off to Australia around June next year so I will cut for that - then start lean bulking again. I would like to compete eventually. What would be a realistic time line for me to get to comp condition in your honest opinion?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

BTS93 said:


> Thanks bud.I'm off to Australia around June next year so I will cut for that - then start lean bulking again. I would like to compete eventually. What would be a realistic time line for me to get to comp condition in your honest opinion?


I've just prepped a natural guy competing today. With a 8 week prep, ideally would have been more around 12. With you I would say 10-12 week prep. Not meaning to sound too harsh but I would add on some more size first


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> I've just prepped a natural guy competing today. With a 8 week prep, ideally would have been more around 12. With you I would say 10-12 week prep. Not meaning to sound too harsh but I would add on some more size first


Could you show me some pics of him please bud?

Didn't sound harsh at all either - I know I need to pack on a lot of muscle


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

BTS93 said:


> Could you show me some pics of him please bud?
> Didn't sound harsh at all either - I know I need to pack on a lot of muscle


Will share some later, he's got to go back on for the evening show at 5.

Hes gone from 107 to 81.9 though & looks very good


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Will share some later, he's got to go back on for the evening show at 5.
> 
> Hes gone from 107 to 81.9 though & looks very good


Tell him good luck from me mate and all the best.

Looking forward to seeing his physique.

Is he natural or assisted?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

BTS93 said:


> Tell him good luck from me mate and all the best.
> Looking forward to seeing his physique.
> 
> Is he natural or assisted?


He's natural mate, competing in BNBF today in Manchester


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> He's natural mate, competing in BNBF today in Manchester


Good man! I look forward even more now (no discrimination to assisted whatsoever) he's one of me.
:thumb: 
Let me know how he does mate


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

BTS93 said:


> Good man! I look forward even more now (no discrimination to assisted whatsoever) he's one of me.
> :thumb:
> Let me know how he does mate


Here's a quick picture, I'll have stage pics of him later. This is 8 weeks change.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Here's a quick picture, I'll have stage pics of him later. This is 8 weeks change.
> 
> View attachment 113734


I can honestly say i'm very very impressed.

Well done to you and him on achieving that.
Best of luck to the chap.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Back to week 1 of the guide.. Third time round!!!

Compound lifts:

Deadlifts x30:
80kg

Squat 4 sets of 12:
100kg all sets.
Had to push like hell last set

Bench press (had to use Dumbbells)5 sets of 12:
28kg each arm
4th set managed 10. Rested 10 seconds and pushed out an extra 3 reps.
Last set managed 10 reps on 28kg, chest dead.

Wide grip pull ups 4 sets of 12:
All on assisted 35
Last set on 35 for 7 then on 40 last 5

Finished doing 5 negative wide grip pull ups with no assist


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Auxiliary lifts:

Military press 4 sets of 10:
Previous weeks i've used smith..
Had to use Olympic bar and stand instead of smith due to it being occupied.
15kg each side
15kg each side for 6, 12.5 each side rest
12.5kg for 7, 10 last 3 reps
10kg last set

Lateral raise 3 sets of 12:
12kg
10kg much better form, made sure I was leading with elbows
10kg last

Hammer curls to kick backs superset
3 supersets of 15 to 15:
14kg

Barbell shrugs 3 sets of 20:
20kg each side

Chin ups super settee with dips
3 supersets of 10 to 10:
- Chin-ups assisted on 15 first set
- assisted on 15 first 5 reps, then 20 assisted 3 reps. Couldn't squeeze the last 2 for the life of me.
- Last set assisted on 20 for first 5, assisted on 25 the last 5 reps with a 10 second rest at 3 reps

I felt quite annoyed at this so did 5 negative chin ups to kill my biceps more

- All dips non assisted

Calf extension 3 sets of 20:
On leg press machine (life fitness)
125 all sets


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Back and biceps

20 single reps deadlift
90kg first 10
100 last

D handle row 3 sets of 12 (using cables):
46.25
48.75
48.75

Reverse flys 2 sets of 15
10kg (12's were taken and 14's just too heavy!)

Underhand lay pull down 2 sets of 20 (using life fitness machine)
60
60, to 55 last 10

Reverse grip EZ curl 4 sets of 12 & last set a drop set.

15kg & EZ bar
15kg & EZ bar
15kg & EZ bar
12.5kg & EZ bar

Plate curls 3 sets of 20
15kg

Finished with wide grip pull ups
Did 2 then..
10 slow assisted (35)
wide grip pull ups.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Chest, shoulders and triceps

Bench press:3 sets of 15, last set a drop set:
60kg
60kg
60kg
50kg for 5, to 40kg last 10 reps

Arnold press 3 sets of 12 and last set a drop set to normal shoulder press:
18kg
18kg
18kg
To 14kg dropsetted for 8, did 5 on 12kg to make up for dropping weight.

Incline dumbbell press 3 sets of 12:
26kg
26kg for 9 reps to 24kg for last 3
24kg

Svend press 2 sets of 15:
5kg plate

Lat raise 2 sets of 15:
10kg
10kg

Upright row 2 sets of 20:
25kg & EZ bar for 10, 20kg last 10
20kg & EZ bar

Cable over head tricep extension 4 sets of 12 and last set a drop set (using life fitness cables):
21.25
21.25
21.25
21.25 drop set to 18.75 for 4, 16.25 rest

Rope pull down 3 sets of 20 (using life fitness cables):
11.25

11.25
11.25

Although my numbers in weights aren't much different from last time, you'll noticed" I added a little more volume (a few sets) which I'm happy with.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Legs:

Squat 3 sets of 15 (last set superset to body squats):
100kg
100kg
105kg aiming for perfect form and no rest at all between reps
Body weight

Static lunges using Dumbbells 4 sets of 12 each leg:
20kg each arm - all sets.

Calf raises using leg press(life fitness machine) 3 sets of 15:
130
130
130

Quad extension to hamstring curl 4 supersets of 15 to 15. Last set of each exercise is dropsetted with performing drop set on quad extension before moving to last set of hamstring curl (using life fitness):

75 to 55
75 to 60
75 to 60
65 to 55
Had to drop right to 35 eventually for quads to 45

HAD TO CHANGE THIS! To first 2 sets on each not supersetted due to people usage


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Speed work

Deadlifts 5 sets of 2:
110kg
130kg
130kg
140kg - PB PB PB!!! 

Grip failed me and forgot chalk to do another 140kg so dropped to 130kg

Squat 4 sets of 3:
110kg
120kg
120kg
130kg

Bench press 5 sets of 3:
(Did 1 warm up set at 70kg to see how comfortable I was)
85kg
85kg
90kg
95kg
100kg PB FOR 2! Then little assistance on last rep

Upright row 5 sets of 2:
25kg each side

All with EZ bar

Single arm dumbbell row 5 sets of 3:
40kg
40kg
40kgchanges to 4 reps this set onwards 
40kg
40kg 5 reps last set

Would have liked to gone heavier but 40kg is heaviest dumbbell in gym


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Explosive work

Vertical jump 4 sets of 4

Explosive press up 4 sets of 4

Pendlay row 4 sets of 4:
20 each side & Olympic bar
25 each side
27.5 each side

30 each side

Should have been Behind the back barbell shrugs 4 sets of 8
Had to use dumbbells for normal shrugs instead
34kg all sets

EZ to hammer curls
8 to 12 reps, 4 sets:

10kg each side to 14kg
12.5kg each side to 14kg dropped to 8kg half way through
12.5kg each side to 8kg
12.5kg each side to 8kg

Cable over head pull downs to normal rope pull downs
8-12 reps, 4 sets (using life fitness):

26.25 to 13.75 all sets


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Back from Berlin with the girlfriend!! Had the odd training session in Berlin but nothing spectacular and the diet wasn't key whilst I was having a holiday but wasn't necessarily the worst either. Back to it today! 
I'll be re-running the week which i've just missed.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Speed work

Deadlifts 5 sets of 2:
110kg
130kg
130kg
140kg
140kg - remembered my chalk

Squat 4 sets of 3:
110kg
120kg
120kg
130kg

Bench press 5 sets of 3:
85kg
85kg
90kg
95kg managed 2 then struggles last rep so lost confidence
95kg for 3 good solid form 
Tried 1 last set of 100kg to see if I could do it. Managed 1 solid good rep, and last 2 slight help

Upright row 5 sets of 2:
25kg each side 
27.5 each side last set

All with EZ bar

Single arm dumbbell row 5 sets of 4:
40kg
40kg
40kg 
40kg
40kg

Would have liked to gone heavier but 40kg is heaviest dumbbell in gym


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Explosive work

Vertical jump 4 sets of 4

Pendlay row 4 sets of 4:
25 each side & Olympic bar
25 each side
27.5 each side

30 each side

Explosive press up 4 sets of 4

Behind the back barbell shrugs 4 sets of 8
20kg each side
25kg
27.5
27.5

EZ to hammer curls
8 to 12 reps, 4 sets:

10kg each side to 12kg
12.5kg each side to 12kg half way to 10kg
12.5kg each side to 10kg
12.5kg each side to 8kg

Cable over head pull downs to normal rope pull downs
8-12 reps, 4 sets (using life fitness):

26.25 to 13.75
28.75 to 13.75 rest of sets


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Tried a new old school gym that's just re opened around my end! Could possibly be my staple gym. Giving it a weeks trial and taking it from there. So... I took it steady after twitching my back...

Back and biceps 
Deadlifts 15 single reps 30 seconds rest between reps:
Started with 80kg
90kg on 7th rep to finish.

Underhand lat pull down 4 sets of 8:
67.5
67.5
75
75

Back hyperextension 
3 sets of 10.

Seated row
4 sets of 8:

60 all sets

Wide lat pull down to reverse fly with Dumbbells
3 sets of 10 to 12 reps:
60 to 10kg
60 to 10kg (better form)
55 to 10kg

Reverse grip EZ curl
4 sets of 8, last set drop set:
20kg and EZ bar for 4 sets
To:
16kg and EZ bar

Seated hammer curl
3 sets of 10, last set drop set:
12kg
12kg
12kg to 10kg

wide grip pull ups
2 sets of 2 no assist, this gym doesn't have a assisted pull up machine.

Finished with a quick blitz on seated row with D handles then to 21s, just wanted to burn out.

Can anyone tell me if a little extra at the end of the session (burning out) can be detrimental?


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Chest, shoulders and triceps.

Decline bench press
4 sets of 8, last set a drop set:
82kg
82kg
86kg for 5, 82 for rest
74 for 5 reps, 70 rest

Dumbbells shoulder press
4 sets of 8 last set a drop set:
26kg
26kg
26kg
20 first 3 reps, 18 last 5

Incline flys to press ups 
3 sets of 8 to 12:
18kg
20kg
20kg had to rest half way through press ups

Lateral raises to hammer raises
4 sets of 8 to 10 reps:
10kg
8kg last 2 sets better form

Last session was... Weighted chest dips
4 sets of 8 last set a drop set:
20kg plate X1.5 sets
15kg plate X1.5 sets
To 10 kg plate for 6 then body last 2
(No dip machine)
Bench press 
Didn't really have a routine gym for this just wanted more out of my chest. Wasn't expecting an old school gym to not have a dip station! I might have just been blind.

Overhead dumbbell extension
3 sets of 10 (slow reps aiming for perfect form)
30kg
34kg
30kg

Wasn't feeling a mega chest pump so finished with 12 incline flys to as many press ups as I could.
18kg flys. 6 press ups haha.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Legs and abs

Squats 3 sets of 8
Last set a drop set:
100kg
120kg
130kg for 3 decent reps back to 120kg for rest to
110kg for 4, 100kg rest

Straight leg dead lift 
4 sets of 10:
70kg
70kg
80kg
80kg - would have liked to have gone heavier but I left chalk in van! Idiot!!

Quad extension to walking lunges
3 sets of 10 to 10 reps each leg
(Using technogym then Dumbbells):
60 to 18kg Dumbbells
60 to 18kg Dumbbells 
65 to 18kg Dumbbells

4 heavy to light sets of calf extension
5 to 10 reps
Using life technogym leg press

150 to 130
160 to 140 rest of sets

Weighted crunches
Was supposed to be these but tbh I don't like them so changed then to rope crunches, 3 sets of 6 heavy to 10 light

Using technogym cables
35 to 30
40 to 35 last 2 sets

Reverse crunches 4 sets of 8

Oblique crunches using Dumbbells
3 heavy/light sets of 8 to 12 reps:
30kg to 22kg
32 to 22 rest


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

So I woke up early enough and thought i'd do a quick physique update.

Obvious signs of fat increase and my strength has gone up a lot.
Still happy with how the bulk his going, but not how my body is. Was hoping for more tell tale signs of growth in my chest. Who knows, could be due to fat gain also.

What do you guys reckon? Any constructive criticism?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

You getting big...

Fat will come along

Winter its the time to bulk mate


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> You getting big...
> 
> Fat will come along
> 
> Winter its the time to bulk mate


Thanks buddy!
Chest is annoying me though.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

BTS93 said:


> Thanks buddy!
> 
> Chest is annoying me though.


It takes forever to get a big chest mate...


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> It takes forever to get a big chest mate...


I'll keep going!
Upping my calories this week, weirdly excited.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Upper body workout 1.

2minutes rest between sets

Decline bench 5 sets of 4
90kg
95kg
95kg
100kg
100kg for 3, dropped to 95kg for last 1.

Should have been Dumbbell row 
5 sets of 4, previously have done 40kg each arm, I don't find this challenging so I tried something new.

Changed this to single arm barbell row! To try something more challenging:
35kg each arm all sets

Military press (using smith)5 sets of 5:
25kg each side
27.5kg
30kg
32.5kg
35kg for 4, 32,5kg for last 1

Barbell curl 4 sets of 6
Last set drop set
12.5
15
15 each side
15 each side to 12.5

Over head dumbbell push
4 sets of 6 last set drop set
36kg
38kg
40kg
40kg to 34kg for 4, finished last 2 on 32kg

Reverse fly 3 sets of 6
12kg
14kg
14kg


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Lower body workout 1.

Squats5 sets of 5:
110kg
120kg
120kg
130kg
140kg for 2 really good reps, 1 not so good, NEW PB! Finished the set on 130kg.

Straight leg deadlift
4 sets of 6:
85kg
95kg
105kg
110kg

Leg press
4 sets of 4, last set drop set:
(Using life fitness))
195+7.5 to 195

Hamstring curl
3 sets of 6:
95
95
105

Calf raises (using life fitness leg press)
5 sets of 5, last set drop set:

165
165
175
175
175 to 165

Cable crunch using ropes (using life fitness)
5 sets of 5 last set drop set:
43.75
46.25
46.25
46.25
46.25 to 41.25


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Upper body 2

Seated hammer press 3 sets of 8:
28kg Dumbbells 
28kg Dumbbells
28kg Dumbbells

Rack pulls 4 sets of 6:
110kg
120kg
130kg
145kg PB! Even chalk wasn't that good, needed wraps really.

Bench press really slow reps as I was using a spot bar and was trying to control rather than slam down to spot bar and make awful noise.
4 rest-pause sets of 6:
80kg first set
80kg first 3 reps to 75
75kg to 70 half way through
70 to 65 half way through

Lat pull down 
3 sets of 8 (using life fitness machine)
80
85
85

Drag curl 4 sets of 8
Last set drop set:
12.5kg each size & EZ bar
Same all 4 sets, last set drop setted to 10kg each side

Over head Rope pull extension 4 sets of 8
(Life fitness cables)
Last set drop set:
28.75
28.75
31.25
31.25 to 26.25


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Lower body 2

Dead lift 10 single reps with 45 seconds rest between reps
110kg 4 reps
120kg 4 reps
130kg last 2

Weighted step up
3 sets of 6 reps each leg:
30kg dumbbell each arm

Hamstring curl negatives (using life fitness)
4 sets of 5
95
95
100
100

Quad extension (using life fitness)
4 rest pause sets of 5
105

Calf extension using leg press 
4 rest pause sets of 6
155

Hanging knee raise 
4 rest pause sets of 6.
WASNT 100% with my form so did leg raises straight after, 4 rest pause sets of 6.

And wanted to do a little more abs,
Cable crunches 4 rest pause sets of 6 on 38.75


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Due to the past week being my strength week.
I now have 2 days rest on the weekend. Get in.

Got around 8 more weeks (2 more cycles) on the guide.
I'm currently looking at other programs for mass building such as Dorian Yates HIT programmes, 5x5, Candito training and GVT.

Undecided as of which to go with yet.

I'll take a look at my results after the 8 weeks and make my decision then.

So much choice!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

BTS93 said:


> Due to the past week being my strength week.
> I now have 2 days rest on the weekend. Get in.
> 
> Got around 8 more weeks (2 more cycles) on the guide.
> ...


Y3T is one to look at mate. Think I'm going to run it next


----------



## mr small (Apr 18, 2005)

Skinny jeans and bodybuilding do mix .....this is a guy I follow on Instagram,he's a PT here in Belfast and a real sound fella ...he's on the left obviously lol


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Y3T is one to look at mate. Think I'm going to run it next


thanks mate! Got a link?


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Taper week.

Compound lifts:

Deadlift singles 10 reps:
100kg

Squats
1 set of 8 reps:
120kg for 5
100kg rest better form

Bench press
2 sets of 8:
85
85 for 5, 80 last 3

Wide grip lat pull down (using life fitness)
2 sets of 8:
85

85 to 75 last 2

Finished with wide grip pull up, 
3 sets of 4:
Unassisted
Assisted last 2 on 35 very slow


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Auxiliary lifts: 
Hammer press
2 sets of 10
28kg half way to 26kg
26kg 8 reps rested for 10 second and finished set

Lying lateral raise
1 set of 10 each side
8kg

High cable curl(using life fitness) to dumbbell kick back
2 sets of 8 to 8
21.25 to 12kg
23.75 to 12kg

Hammer curl to tricep extension 
1 set of 8 to 8
20kg for 5 reps, 18kg rest to 23.75
Had to do some dips because I set my superset up and some dick jumped in mid way. Hate people who do that.

Upright row
1 set of 15
15kg each side and EZ BAR

Did 2 sets of chin ups whilst waiting for leg machine.
2 sets of 5 fully extended out

Calf extension 1 set of 15
125


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Double update as was busy yesterday!

still on taper week...

Back and biceps

Deadlift
8 single reps
120kg really happy with my form, even more excited for the powerlifting gym now

Lat push down using cables (life fitness)
2 sets of 8
28.75
31.25

Reverse fly
1 set of 10
12kg Dumbbells

Barbell row
2 sets of 10:
20kg each side and Olympic bar
22.5 each side

Spider curl
2 sets of 10:
10kg each side and EZ bar

Wide grip EZ curl 
1 set of 12:
10kg each side

Chest shoulders and triceps

Arnold press 2 sets of 10
26kg

Dumbbell bench press
2 sets of 10
34kg

Incline fly
2 sets of 12
20kg
20kg

High cable row 2 sets of 12
28.75

Overhead rope extension 
2 sets of 10
28.75

Dips 1 set of 15


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

So.. I know it's not been long since my last progress picture update, but I was that unhappy with my last set. I went for it again.

Much happier with this set!


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

So..

A pretty big announcement for me personally. I've decided to get a coach.

As I feel I just haven't progress enough the past 3 months personally.

I've decided to go with @Goodfella as I've been impressed watching his journal and he seems tip top to get along with.
So now, I won't be posting my full workout, as it would be disrespectful after the time he's spent making the training routine for me.

Let's get cracking!!!!

Oh.. and I WILL be staying unassisted for the time being.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Some good numbers in here!

Legs looking real good

Try pause bench for chest


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Some good numbers in here!
> 
> Legs looking real good
> 
> Try pause bench for chest


Thanks mate, I'm just not happy.

Whats the difference for pause bench buddy?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

BTS93 said:


> Thanks mate, I'm just not happy.
> 
> Whats the difference for pause bench buddy?


it makes the lift that bit harder taking away any momentum or bounce and makes it abit easier focus on the chest my chest and bench have shot up since i started it

PluPlus it forces you to constantly use full ROM and retract the shoulder blades that bit more

an because you cut out the bounce off the chest your chest works that bit more having to push up a still bar from the lowest point rather than having it already moving

f**k knows just seems right once you get used to it


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

BTS93 said:


> thanks mate! Got a link?


Theres something about it on bodybuilding website but just look up y3t by neil hill on tinternet!


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

mrwright said:


> it makes the lift that bit harder taking away any momentum or bounce and makes it abit easier focus on the chest my chest and bench have shot up since i started it
> 
> PluPlus it forces you to constantly use full ROM and retract the shoulder blades that bit more
> 
> ...


thanks buddy!



A1243R said:


> Theres something about it on bodybuilding website but just look up y3t by neil hill on tinternet!


cheers bud!


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Had a great pull workout tonight. Really enjoyed it. Was a little rushed due to needing to shoot off to car auctions and get my food for my new meal plan.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Just had a great push session.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

What's the training and diet looking like mate? What sort of training? How many Cals etc...


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

A1243R said:


> What's the training and diet looking like mate? What sort of training? How many Cals etc...


Sorry mate, I respect the coaches wishes and I won't post up this info, as I did pay for both and he did make them for me.

What I will say is I'm really enjoying all the aspects of it so far. Only time will tell :thumb

Sorry I can't answer in full pal.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Lookin good man! ... especially arms and legs. As someone else posted, try pausing your bench.... develops explosiv3 power, teaches you to stay tight throughout the movement... you dont necessarily have to use it all the time... keep up the good work mate!


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

ausmaz said:


> Lookin good man! ... especially arms and legs. As someone else posted, try pausing your bench.... develops explosiv3 power, teaches you to stay tight throughout the movement... you dont necessarily have to use it all the time... keep up the good work mate!


Thanks buddy! Really appreciate the encouragement and feedback

My progress pictures will be every 3 weeks or so now with the new plan.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

BTS93 said:


> Thanks buddy! Really appreciate the encouragement and feedback
> My progress pictures will be every 3 weeks or so now with the new plan.


sounds like your a bit more confident now youve got yourself a coach mate! Your doin a great job mate, keep training hard.... i think you e inspired me to start up a journal too...


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

ausmaz said:


> sounds like your a bit more confident now youve got yourself a coach mate! Your doin a great job mate, keep training hard.... i think you e inspired me to start up a journal too...


Definitely feel it buddy. I lack self confidence as it is, so this may have been the boost and kick up the back end I needed.

Thanks mate I sure will keep it up!

Do it! It's the best thing I've done in terms of keeping a log/getting critiqued and seeing improvements etc 

Plus! You'd have 1 guaranteed follower right away


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Had 1 hell of a leg session today. They were screaming at me!


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Absolute mayhem of a pull session, high volume.

Loving it.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Great push session knocked on the head.

Someone actually came upto me and asked if I was sponsored haha, I asked if they were serious :lol:


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Big high volume leg session today. Nearly threw up!


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Pull session done.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Great push session complete.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Great legs session today after witnessing the UKBFF. Decided I do wish to compete one day.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

High volume pull day, complete. Feel a little ill. Glad tomorrow's a rest, hopefully I'll sleep this off.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Feel like crap. Hoping i'm better for tomorrow.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Still feeling shocking, was up around 5 times in the night with the runs, stomachs in bits. If I'm not better tomorrow - the docs it is.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Finally went the doctors today after uni, still feel absolutely shocking.

Couldn't stomach anything all day - not even liquids. Was actually hurting to breath earlier - this is what made me ring the doctors.

Doctors has said its either a Virus or a Bacterial Infection.

Just managed to chow down some cereal and a few biscuits - Lol apologies @Goodfella

Just wanna get better now.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Some more news on my illness..

Today I started poo'ing blood. Off to see the doc soon. Little bit worrying.

Managed a few slices of toast and a burrito today. Don't care that I'm not eating that great or working out now - I just wanna get healthy and better.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Man, hope your feeljng better by now..... i know every time i speak to my folks in the uk, they're always sick! You guys seem to get the worst bugs and viruses floatin around.... get your ass over to w.a asap and get some sun!


----------



## Dai the drive (Dec 17, 2013)

BTS93 said:


> Some more news on my illness..
> 
> Today I started poo'ing blood. Off to see the doc soon. Little bit worrying.
> 
> Managed a few slices of toast and a burrito today. Don't care that I'm not eating that great or working out now - I just wanna get healthy and better.


Don't stress too much about the blood, dude. It's only worth worrying about if it happens more than once or twice. Happened to me. Diagnosis? Popped haemorrhoid. Bleeeurrrgh.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Dai the drive said:


> Don't stress too much about the blood, dude. It's only worth worrying about if it happens more than once or twice. Happened to me. Diagnosis? Popped haemorrhoid. Bleeeurrrgh.


Been happening for the past 12-15 hours mate, everytime I poo. Which is around every 2-3 hours.

Just seen the doc and he says it sounds like a bad bacterial infection, wants me to get a sample for monday. Was hoping I'd be better by then.



ausmaz said:


> Man, hope your feeljng better by now..... i know every time i speak to my folks in the uk, they're always sick! You guys seem to get the worst bugs and viruses floatin around.... get your ass over to w.a asap and get some sun!


Thanks man, hope I'm alright after the weekend.
Haha yeah it seems it, I wasn't ill once in Oz come to think of it.


----------



## Dai the drive (Dec 17, 2013)

Gosh, that sounds truly rubbish. GWS my man.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Dai the drive said:


> Gosh, that sounds truly rubbish. GWS my man.


Thanks mate,
still same news today..

Getting on my nerves now. Just wish I was better.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Feeling a lot better now. 
Managed a weird chest day a few days ago, just to see how I felt.. Then I have a decent leg day the day after.

I'm feeling pretty good today, so back into the usual routine. Can't wait to get back at it. Hate hate hate illnesses, but that's life. Onwards and upwards.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Big update.

I've not been updating my thread due to I find it boring for viewers etc if I just put 'good pull/push/legs' session.

So here we are.. Still really enjoying training, enjoying the diet, just starting to feel a bit too fluffy but I guess it's all part of the bulk.

Progress pic too!
From my last bulk pic to the latest...

Criticism or anything is appreciated. Gives me something to work off.

View attachment image1.JPG


----------

